# The Murdich Minnow - Fly Tying Video



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

The newest video is up on www.flyfishohio.com. Here is the YouTube version. If you like it, please leave a good rating and a comment. The Murdich Minnow is a great pattern for Ohio River wipers and smallmouth/largemouth just about anywhere. This video was filmed live at the recent BUFF Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lbYjv_yd59g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lbYjv_yd59g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow...that's a good looking baitfish.


----------

